# A new tidbit on neomycin...



## 16371 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi all, I posted this in my other little missive, but thought someone may profit from it that wouldn't see it there...In short: I've taken neomycin three times. The first two times it was a godsend, with symptoms coming back slowly over three months. The last trial it didn't help. I wrote Pimentel who immediately wrote back. He said bacterial resistance can develop with neomycin and that they haven't noticed the same problem with rifaximin. What was it The Bard wrote? Something like "There is more to heaven and earth, Horatio, than is dreamt of in your philosophy..." Or words to that effect. It may not be as simple as a script for any of the drugs on the list in the book - and like many medical treatments, if one fails it doesn't mean the concept is wrong. It only may mean that particular drug didn't work for it. I didn't ask about any other drugs, only neomycin. Hope it helps someone.


----------

